# my very first betta!



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

hey everyone, i'm new to the site 

after doing a bunch of research, i decided to get my very first betta fish a couple days ago, and i'm totally in love with her! she's a halfmoon(i believe..petco had a bunch of unmarked betta females)and her name is ladybug. she's really active, which is surprising because when i saw her at petco she barely moved around. i'm planning on getting a a friend for her soon, but i want to make sure she's settled and comfortable before i do. 

anyways, i can't wait to start meeting and talking with you all! :-D here are pictures of little miss ladybug and her new home that i bought for her today.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Ladybug is beautiful! I have one of my females in the exact same container from Petsmart but I'm not using the airstone. I may try it some time.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

awww. ladybug. how sweet.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

btw just wondering. I dont' see a heater in the tank so hopefully it's warm in your apartment. Otherwise, you may want to invest in a heater to keep the temp up to 75 or 80 degrees. ladybug will be happiest and healthiest there! I've successfully used a 50 watt stealth heater in that exact same tank when I was using it as a treatment tank for one of my guys last year. It fits in there just perfectly. She's really cute!


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Hah, she looks blue in the first pic, but green in the second.


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

She's so pretty. I like that name Ladybug.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah,Ladybug is a cute name.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello & welcome to the forum!
Ladybug is very pretty!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum... : ]


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

walcome to the form i dont think shes a half-moon tho


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Pretty fish. Ladybug is a darling name,


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

my room is the warmest of the house, but now that its summer and i'm going to have my air conditioner going, i'm going to be getting her a heater definitely


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good idea.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Awesome! cute home! glad ur getting a heater


----------

